# John Deere 285 restoration project.



## noreaster (Apr 10, 2012)

I was looking around for a tiller and came across this 1989 John Deere 285 w/mower for $265.

I came with no coils, and the deck is pretty well seized up. I took out the plugs and the engine turned over freely with weak/cheap battery only rated for 180 cc amps.

I'm probably going to have quite a few questions in the process of getting this thing back into shape so I thought I'd post this thread to consolidate it.

Right now my main focus is getting some coils for it. Should I buy the $50 from ebay, or could I find some used ones for cheaper? I don't want to throw a lot of money at this thing before I know if the engine is any good. It has the Kawasaki liquid cooled 18hp v-twin.


----------



## boxco49 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi I have a Kubota B7800 tractor and love it.


----------

